# 1 Pinch Baking Soda



## JM (Jun 3, 2010)

Smooth Sweet Tea - All Recipes

Does your iced tea include a pinch of baking?


----------



## Grillsy (Jun 3, 2010)

My wife has recently been doing this. It actually does make the tea taste smoother.


----------



## JM (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm sipping some right now, I added peppermint, it is smooth.


----------

